# Mon LC 475 est devenu vert !!



## Cthéusine (12 Novembre 2007)

En classe, j'ai allumé mes 2 LC 475 et quelle fut ma surprise : j'ai eu un écran vert pour un des 2 ordis.
Tout fonctionne mais sur fond vert.
Ce n'est pas l'écran car j'ai échangé les écrans et avec l'autre ordi, c'est normal.

Quelqu'un saurait-il ce que cela pourrait être ?

Il y a 3 semaines, cela fonctionnait encore.​


----------



## Invité (12 Novembre 2007)

A tout hasard, t'as essayé d'enlever la(les) barrette(s) de Vram pour un nettoyage et remontage ?


----------



## Luc G (12 Novembre 2007)

En principe soit la carte vidéo, soit le câble de connexion ou ses contacts : ça peut donner ce genre de chose. Essaye en tous cas de vérifier et éventuellement nettoyer les contacts. Si c'est la carte vidéo, ça risque d'être plus compliqué.


----------



## Cthéusine (13 Novembre 2007)

Le problème est que je ne sais pas vraiment démonter tout ça. Je suis juste une utilisatrice.

Mais du nouveau ce matin. Mes élèves ont allumé l'ordi et ça marche.

Peut-être qu'en faisant l'échange entre les écran, j'ai modifié quelque chose hier soir.

Je vous tiens au courant.​


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Novembre 2007)

Cthéusine a dit:


> Mais du nouveau ce matin. Mes élèves ont allumé l'ordi et ça marche.
> 
> Peut-être qu'en faisant l'échange entre les écran, j'ai modifié quelque chose hier soir.​



Alors ton problème était sans doute du à une oxydation ou un mauvais contact au niveau des broches de la prise "moniteur" du LC fautif.


----------



## Luc G (13 Novembre 2007)

Cthéusine a dit:


> Le problème est que je ne sais pas vraiment démonter tout ça. Je suis juste une utilisatrice.
> 
> Mais du nouveau ce matin. Mes élèves ont allumé l'ordi et ça marche.
> 
> ...



Comme le dit Pascal et comme je le suggérais, tu as sans doute juste un problème de contact de câble : triturer un peu quand ça veut pas (ne pas toucher quand ça veut ), nettoyer les contacts. C'est une panne assez classique, en plus, sur les LC, il pouvait arriver que les connecteurs bougent par rapport au fond du boitier ce qui facilite l'apparition des problèmes.

Espérons que ça se limite à ça et qu'il n'y ait pas un composant fatigué au niveau de la carte vidéo.


----------



## Cthéusine (14 Novembre 2007)

J'esp&#232;re aussi : ce serait dommage d'autant que mes &#233;l&#232;ves sont friands des jeux &#233;ducatifs que j'ai trouv&#233;s.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Novembre 2007)

Cthéusine a dit:


> J'espère aussi : ce serait dommage d'autant que mes élèves sont friands des jeux éducatifs que j'ai trouvés.



Note que MacGe te propose des solutions adaptées à ton cas


----------



## Napoléon (11 Janvier 2008)

A surveiller sur le LC 475 : la pile qui provoque des problèmes d'affichage (écran noir entre autres) quand elle est usée.

Facile à changer (une pile type appareil photo - enfin ceux de dans le temps !) puisque le LC s'ouvrait très simplement (de mémoire 3 vis à l'arrière et de clips pour ouvrir le boitier).


A part ça c'est un des macs les plus robustes que j'ai vu (sauf quand on y ajouté une carte power PC 601à 50 MHz...)


----------



## guytantakul (12 Janvier 2008)

Ah ? Et il s'est passé quoi ?
Perso, j'ai encore en fonctionnement (chez mon vieux papa) un quadra 610 avec cette même carte PPC 601 dedans. 
Et aucun souci pour l'instant...


----------



## flotow (12 Janvier 2008)

c'est une vis le LC


----------



## Napoléon (12 Janvier 2008)

guytantakul a dit:


> Ah ? Et il s'est passé quoi ?
> Perso, j'ai encore en fonctionnement (chez mon vieux papa) un quadra 610 avec cette même carte PPC 601 dedans.
> Et aucun souci pour l'instant...


Il chauffait trop et s'arrêtait de fonctionner. Le seul truc à l'époque ça avait été d'ouvrir le capot pour faire plus d'air. Mais du coup c'était pas pratique pour poser l'écran...


----------



## jeje76 (12 Janvier 2008)

au secours!!!j ai besoin de votre aide

je cherche une souris pour mon lc 475 ainsi qu'un cordon pour relier le clavier au mac
merci d avance


----------



## flotow (13 Janvier 2008)

jeje76 a dit:


> au secours!!!j ai besoin de votre aide
> 
> je cherche une souris pour mon lc 475 ainsi qu'un cordon pour relier le clavier au mac
> merci d avance



va dans la section don de matos 
c'est un cable ADB qu'il te faut pour relier ton mac & ton clavier


----------



## magicPDF (13 Janvier 2008)

> puisque le LC s'ouvrait très simplement (de mémoire 3 vis à l'arrière et de clips pour ouvrir le boitier).



2 clips exactement, d'où son surnom de "pizza box" (boîte à pizza).


----------



## LC475 (13 Janvier 2008)

Si ça intéresse quelqu'un, j'ai un LC475 qui prend la poussière et que je ne vais pas pouvoir garder.
Je préfèrerais le donner que devoir l'emmener à la déchetterie...


----------



## melaure (14 Janvier 2008)

LC475 a dit:


> Si ça intéresse quelqu'un, j'ai un LC475 qui prend la poussière et que je ne vais pas pouvoir garder.
> Je préfèrerais le donner que devoir l'emmener à la déchetterie...



Tu as bien raison !!!

P.S. : tiens un revenant


----------



## Berthold (23 Janvier 2008)

LC475 a dit:


> Si ça intéresse quelqu'un, j'ai un LC475 qui prend la poussière et que je ne vais pas pouvoir garder.
> Je préfèrerais le donner que devoir l'emmener à la déchetterie...


Tu es dans quelle région ?


----------



## LC475 (27 Janvier 2008)

Je suis en Alsace


----------

